# Drill.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I finally broke down and bought me a new cordless drill.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_506283-70-D...2&productId=50040962&rpp=32&searchQueryType=1


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Very Nice !, did'nt know they had 20 volt drills out there, DeWalt is quality stuff, congrats and hope it serves you well for years to come .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sooo Santa starting to make his rounds early. 

Does that model have light?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a couple of them. I get my jolly's off the cordless impact driver though.
Everyone that uses mine ends up buying one....


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Ever since I got my first impact driver the drills don't get outa the truck very often anymore, I have two Milwaukee combo kits and a Hilti, good stuff


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I got myself a small Hilti cordless a couple of years ago to use for installing the steel roofing on my buildings. Worked great, but in hindsight, I would have preferred the impact driver.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I do use the drills too. I mix paint and drill holes for rivets mostly. If a screw needs screwed though, rat-a-tat-a-tat!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

The Hilti is by far the superior tool in my opinion but they sure think a lot of em and it shows in their asking price


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thank you . I caught the sale $90 I had $20 lowes gift card, and 5% off on top of that. I have a corded drill, grinder, and a sawzall from dewalt, and they all do pretty good so I figured I would give the cordless drill a try. I have always had black&decker before which do ok for around the house but I use them for alot more than just around the house.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 2 dewalt 18 V's but, all 4 batteries won't take a charge and then my helper left the charger with a borrowed battery out in the rain. The charger and 1 battery would cost more than a new drill, so I went to factory reconditioned Rigid. I have the drill, impact driver, sawzall and 6 1/2" circular saw. Not bad stuff.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been more of a Milwaukee fan lately. I bought a $300 18v XRP DeWalt drill several years ago, have barely used it, and it doesn't work anymore. The trigger was replaced on a recall where the trigger would overheat and start the drill on fire. It would only work on full speed, with no variable speed. Took it in to get fixed, they immediately told me about the recall. Found out the switch had burnt up and almost took the drill with it. Got it back, didn't use it much for the next year, then I tried to use it this spring to build my new workbench at work and the thing started acting up again. Now it works great when cold, but when it gets warmed up, the trigger will cut out and it won't engage anymore. Let it cool down and its okay again. Just chucked it in a corner and haven't used it since.

On the other hand, I have bought several Milwaukee M12 tools and I love every one. They are rugged, hold up well in every day use at work and they are also very compact. Can't say the same about my DeWalt.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have Craptsman. I bought the kit with a light, small circ saw, sawzall and drill 19.5 v. After the batteries wore out, I bought another combo, drill and impact. That cost the same as 2 new batteries and came with 2 batteries and another charger. Then I bought 3 batteries on sale. 

I use all of them frequently. When drilling holes, I put a small bit in one drill for a pilot hole and the size I need in the other. 
The only problem is that the batteries suck compared to the original ones. Don't hold a charge when they sit and don't last as long either. I have 2 on charge when working and switch batteries between tools till it goes down. 
I could upgrade to lithium but I'm too cheap to do that till I have to.

The trigger broke on the impact last year. I took one out of an old Black and Decker and trimmed to fit the Sears. Works fine. 
I guess that impact has driven several hundred pounds of screws in it's lifetime. I can't complain about it at all.

These tools were purchased in 2006. I have no regrets, Value Vs $$$
I use most of them several times a week. 
For overkill, I have a corded Milwaukee angle drill that will hurt you! It will either slam you into a wall or break the bit if it gets stuck. I bought it used in 1975.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

One brand you don't hear an awful lot about is Panasonic. I've had one of these for about 5 yrs. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009KDGX/?tag=mh0b-20&hvadid=3486832679&ref=pd_sl_1lojj4jlvw_e It's never let me down and I still using the original batteries that came with it. Think I paid in the $150-$175 range. At the time they were offering an additional battery pak, total of 3. One battery is still in the frig and has never been used. Do note the favorable reviews on this drill.

My oldest has had both a deWilt and a Rigid and neither of those has lasted as well as my Panasonic. Styling wise it doesn't have that muscle look of some of the other brands but looks don't get the job done.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one IF I should ever have the need.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice. I have the dewalt corded drill. My cordless is the craftsman 19.2v, and it works great. My only desire is for lithium batteries. My batteries are so old that I barely get a half hour of work out of it. I use my cordless for screws and my corded for drilling when I can, so I don't have to switch bits so much.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Thank you . I caught the sale $90 I had $20 lowes gift card, and 5% off on top of that. I have a corded drill, grinder, and a sawzall from dewalt, and they all do pretty good so I figured I would give the cordless drill a try. I have always had black&decker before which do ok for around the house but I use them for alot more than just around the house.


 I have a DeWalt 4" grinder and a Kawasaki 4". I put a hard wheel on the Kaw and a flap wheel on the DeWalt. I have both handy when cleaning up welds.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

I've had this 14.4V Makita since 1998. Still works great although the batteries don't last as long as they used to.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Thank you . I caught the sale $90 I had $20 lowes gift card, and 5% off on top of that. I have a corded drill, grinder, and a sawzall from dewalt, and they all do pretty good so I figured I would give the cordless drill a try. I have always had black&decker before which do ok for around the house but I use them for alot more than just around the house.


Just for the record, Black & Decker owns DeWalt.

That's one hell of a deal on that drill, though!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> Just for the record, Black & Decker owns DeWalt.
> 
> That's one hell of a deal on that drill, though!





Yes sir they bought them out some time ago. I cant help but wonder though why they havent brought Black & Decker up to the standard of Dewalt. I have owned both over the years, and Dewalt is a head above Black & Decker. They also own Porter cable, and Delta as well as a few more. I had heard somewhere that Stanley was looking to aquire Black & Decker?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Black & Decker is the cheaper brand, whereas DeWalt is the more "Pro" brand. Making B&D as good as DeWalt might take away sales from DeWalt. Keeps the two lines separate for different types of customers. A contractor won't buy an $80 drill, but a homeowner won't pay $300 either.

Haven't heard anything on Stanley wanting to buy B&D, but then again, Stanley is just a subsidiary of Spectrum Brands Holdings. They own a crap load of companies, including B&D it seems.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I know this is a old post read everyone likes and dislikes dewalt and hilti are very good cordless tools and so is bosch but nobody has kept up with the tradesmen like Milwaukee cordless tools so as everyone one is still trying to be top dog with battery voltage Milwaukee learned its easier to put money into the 18 volt and 12 volt stuff and expand those lines , they still have the 28 volt systems as of a year ago but push it as much as the other two voltages


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Voltage really doesn't mean much when it comes to battery output. You need to look at amp hours or watt hours to understand how much that battery will do. A 36 volt drill with a 1.5 a/h battery won't do nearly as much work as an 18v drill with a 3 a/h battery. We just went through some training on this with the new Stihl battery operated tools. Theirs are 36v batteries with much higher outputs than the higher voltage units from other companies and their batteries give longer run times than the competitors.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I understand they country boy but in today day and age not to many people are still going for voltage , they are more on what I need my drill and impact driver to do and the weight is important too these days , I'm prefer Milwaukee cordless myself had others and didn't like , just wish I can get nicad battery's for my older stuff would be nice to have for around the house to use


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Does anybody have the 9.0 ah battery 4 Milwaukee cordless tools, waz wondering on how the size affacts the weight of the cordless tools


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I like DeWalt. Always used the industrial Black & Decker until I couldn't get them. Switched to DeWalt. Rugged. Dropped them off the metal roof I was putting down. Put a new housing from ebay on it and still going. 12+ years.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

My main worker is died in the wool dewalt and a couple other guys who worked for me over the last few years were as well, although one guy converted after using my Milwaukee brushless stuff. I once worked for a very large construction company that built ethanol plants nation wide. For insurance purposes the only tools of your own you could use was what fit in your tool belt. All power tools were provided and they had exclusively dewalt, pretty much ruined me on dewalt.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep Dewalt. Next replacement Im going to go brushless though, and as CB mentioned a higher a/h rating.


----------

